# NYC/NJ subway sytems



## cycart (Mar 9, 2006)

A friend and I are going to NYC to take our daughters to American Girl Place. We are staying at the Hampton Inn Newark Harrison Riverwalk on Easter Sunday and are going into the city on Monday and coming home later that night so we will not have a lot of time for sightseeing.  

Is anyone familiar with that area to guide me through the train/subway/commuter rail systems so we don't get lost? I believe there is some kind of station down the street from the hotel and I know we get off at Rockefeller Center, but where we are going from NJ to NY and transferring between their systems I can just see myself winding up in Atlantic City


----------



## ctreelmom (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll try my best to help.  First, I hope you have reservations if you plan to eat at AGP or see the show.  That is school vacation week for plenty and you can expect the lines to go around the block.  However, they move fairly fast and if you are okay with crowds, you will get in and will get to see all the displays, etc.  I was almost more into it than my kids!

Someone from NJ will have to help you get TO Manhattan, but I believe that if travelling by train, you will arrive at Penn Station which is at 34th St. and 7th Avenue.  You will need to then switch to either the NY subway system or hop a bus.  Looking at the subway map, it looks like you can pick up the E train at Penn Station and ride to 5th Avenue and 53 St., then just walk the few blocks down 5th to AGP.    Click Here for a map of the subway system.  The A,C, & E are on the blue line.

Edited to change train info-only the E stops at that stop; I though at first you could pick up the A, C, or E


----------



## jalexander (Mar 9, 2006)

You will want to take the PATH train into the city.

There is one in Harrison and one in Newark..  I'm not sure which one will be closer to your hotel.  You will probably need to change in Journal Square to the 33rd street line, where you should be able to easily catch any subway you need


----------



## icydog (Mar 9, 2006)

*How To Get To Amerian Girl From Newark*

DON'T TAKE THE PATH! 

GO TO PENN STATION IN NEWARK, FOLLOW THE CROWDS OR ASK IN HOTEL-- ITS ONLY A FEW BLKS, HOP ON ANY JERSEY CENTRAL TRAIN GOING NORTH AND IT WILL BRING YOU INTO PENN STATION IN THE CITY, 8TH AVENUE AND 33RD STREET. 

YOU CAN EITHER WALK UPTOWN TO 49TH AND 5TH, ABOUT 15 MINUTE WALK, OR TAKE THE C TRAIN, ON THE SUBWY IN THE BUILDING, TO 50TH STREET AND ROCKEFELLER CENTER STATION.  TAKE THE FIFTH AVENUE EXIT OUT OF THE SUBWAY AND GO ONE BLK SOUTH TO FIFTH AVENUE AND 49TH STREET. 

WITH FOUR PEOPLE I WOULD TAKE A CAB FROM PENN STATION IN NYC. SUBWAY FARE WON'T BE MUCH CHEAPER THAN A CAB FOR FOUR AND IT WILL BE MUCH EASIER FOR YOU.  TIP 15% ON THE PRICE ON THE METER.


----------



## cycart (Mar 9, 2006)

*Thanks for all the info*

There will actually be 7 of us going and yes, we do have a lunch reservation.


----------



## KenK (Mar 9, 2006)

I think the NJ Transit from Newark Penn station to NY Penn station is the fastest route.

You need to determine if getting to Newark Penn is easily done with 7 (I assume many kids?) (The Path also is here)

If the Harrision PATH station (signage in tile may still say Hudson and Manhattan Tubes-Pennsylvia RR), is very much closer, it might be easier to take the PATH, (which is a subway type rail system....NJ Transit is a heavy rail system) to 33rd Street. (Which is actually still Penn Station NYC...but closed off since Gimbels closed down). Sometimes the PATH will say 33rd St via Hoboken....so it will take a lot longer. Or as Jalex said...you might have to transfer (free) at Jersey Citys Journal Sq

When you get to Penn Station NYC....look for a cab that is a van.  I may fit all of you.  Cab fares in NYC are not killers pricewise.  I hope you will find a cab that will fit you all.

http://www.panynj.gov/CommutingTravel/path/html/map.html

Don't worry about the train codes.  At this point, MOST of the trains entering the Newark Penn will go to NYC Penn. Only a few go to Hoboken...but they will say so on the track info signage...and S/B announced on the speakers.  You need to do a reverse search to see when the trains will return form NYC to Newark.

(Right past Harrison is an area called Manhattan Transfer...where the singing group got their name from.  (NYC only allows electric locomotives under the tunnels....so they transfered the steam engines to electric there. (Now it totally electric from DC to Boston with one or no road crossings)

Newark Penn to NYC Penn weekdays


----------



## mamiecarter (Mar 10, 2006)

*Path is great! Cheapest, quickest trip.*

Take the path train from Newark to The World Trade Center site. It is the only Path train from Newark, costs $150, a 22 min. ride. Walk inside the same station (follow the sighn) Take an E train to Rockefellow Center, costs $2 takes less than 30 mins. Nothing could be easaier. Allow 1 1/2 hours, more if you get lost a lot or if it is a Sunday when the trains are less frequent.

If you don't believe me ask your hotel for directions. Why some people dis PATH beats me.


----------



## Holly (Mar 10, 2006)

Hands down...PATH.  Metrocards work on the PATH and NYC subways...you can buy them at the machines at the stations.  No problem.

Have a great time, and spend lots of money.  We need the revenue!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Price quote*

"It is the only Path train from Newark, costs $150, a 22 min. ride."

Mamie,  is that price a typo?  should it read $15.00 ?



Thanks 

Richard


----------



## ctreelmom (Mar 11, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> "It is the only Path train from Newark, costs $150, a 22 min. ride."
> 
> Mamie,  is that price a typo?  should it read $15.00 ?
> 
> ...




Not Mamie, but I think it's $1.50


----------



## Blondie (Mar 11, 2006)

subway is $2 per person. just get a cab- they take 4 people


----------



## Ken Drake (Mar 11, 2006)

*My two cents*

I go into the city rountinely with my 7 year old, I always get asked by tourists from out of town for help (that safe "woman with child thing" I guess.

I take Penn Station Newark train to Penn Station NYC, then exit to street level (right outside Madison Square Garden) and get in the the line (you'll see it!) for a taxi. The person in charge will line you up with a minivan cab.  With 7 it would be a squeeze, but if you have a little one, maybe sit her/him on a lap?  

Personally, I wouldn't attempt the subway system if you aren't used to dealing with subways, but that is just my two cents. 

My 7 year old loves AGP.  Don't forget to bring her doll with you, you can even have the doll's hair done (for something like $20!!).  Lots of fun, have a good time.

Jill


----------



## KenK (Mar 11, 2006)

*What's the difference?*

I still think you need to determine where you want to start.  If you can easily walk to the Harrison Path station, you WILL NOT be able to walk to Newark Penn Station without walking over the river bridge.

As you see by the above chart, the PATH does go into Newark Penn.  IYes even from Harrison Station...about 5 minutes). 

I wonder, however, if you would be comfortable with 7 getting on a subway at the Cortland Street (World Trade Center area)?  And making sure all get off at the appropriate stop. Taking a cab from here would be much further away from the final destination.

Both NJ Transit and PATH end at Penn Station NYC (PATH to AMTRAK underground walkway has been closed many years...but it is still between 33 & 34th St.)

And also, as mentioned above....you could probably get a taxi van. Since there are no more Checkers available, and few want to pay the extra for the L or E model Grand Marquis, Crown Vic, or Town Car, many have gone to van type vehicles.  

At the top of the street, there are Taxi Starters....you wait in a line, and they will try to get you a large van....

I think all the suggestions above are pretty good.  You need to determine what would suit you.

BUY all tixs at the stations....they cost more on the train.  They may or may not let you on an AMTRAK in Penn Newark....with NJ TRansit tix (they might if its one of the NJ Funded Amtrak trains)...but that makes no difference at this point....they are both just as fast.


IMO- If the Newark Penn is too far to walk...but the PATH Harrision is very close, I would take the PATH to NY PENN (walk across platform in Jersey City Journal Sq to {Usually) waiting 33rd St train.  

Stay on to last stop at 33rd st....and use a taxi.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Nj Train/subway W/ Luggage*

If one flies into Newark Airport (EWR) and needs to get to Manhattan - specifically, The Manhattan Club - is taking the NJ train/subway system to Penn Station in Manhattan doable w/ luggage. Or would that be too much of a hassle?

Perhaps taking a Limo/Town Car would be easier, albeit more expensive.

Any suggestions?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## KenK (Mar 11, 2006)

The station right bfore NEWARK PENN  is the Newark (Liberty) rail connection.

Both NJ Transit & some Amtrak trains stop there.  It is connected with the airport gates by a monorail.  (Still no advantage as to which to use.  Should take a little more than 25 to 30 minutes to Penn NYC (once you step onto the train from the airport station.

This is heavy rail....not like a subway, a bit like Tri Rail.  There are luggage racks to put the luggage on, but no help with luggage via Red Cap until you get off the train in NYC (if you can find one).  They work for National Rail (Amtrak), but I've seen them assist others using NJ Transit (and sometimes LIRR).  Money talks, and help with taxi servicemight be much better with nice tip. (I think these guys have a secret signal system).

The hard part is going from the gate of the airport to the rail station with all the stuff.....one or 2 lite bags on wheels is easy....but with a whole lot of luggage, it has to be tough.  (Penn NY {& NEWARK) do have elevators from all the rail levels to the station level.)

Did you see the post above about the Limo service?  I think after you see the one way fares on the train, you might just reconsider one of the car services.

I will post the sch below of the NJ Transit only.  At the very bottem there S/B a note on the fares. It is higher than you think (espically if you saw the same fare from Newark Penn to NY Penn.  It is about 2 miles from Newark Penn, but the price is much higher....(PLEASE BUY THE TIX before you get on the train (unless tix office is closed)

Newark Airport to NY Penn 34th


----------



## cycart (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh, my!!! I wasn't expecting so many suggestions!  

Will definitely have to read them all over carefully to determine which is best.

Thanks for all the advice...I knew Tuggers wouldn't let me down!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info Ken.  Provides a good basis for comparison.

Airlink/SuperShuttle looks comparable pricewise.  My guess is that a town car wouldn't be too much  more (after figuring the individual ticket price times 2 for the other modes of transport) and be minus the multiple stops before your destination (unless you're first dropoff).

Best regards,


Richard


----------



## KenK (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't know how our Gov or their agencies think.  The main idea of keeping mass transit alive (esp in big urban areas) was to try to avoid the use of autos, Hway congestion, help transport lower income, and save energy.

So, they build this Monorail that WAS TO GO TO Newark Penn, but cut it short to make an inconvient and over priced station (I thnk it costs $6.00 per person extra (added to rail fare) to use this station). IMO-this connect to the main line Amtrak/ NJT and sometimes SEPTA (PA) S/B free. That price you see at the end of the time table includes that fee. And to think I've seen rail fares (coach) from NY Penn to Miami for $59.00.....that over 1300 miles.

And talk stpidity....NJ Transit rail can't even  get you from NY Penn (or even Newark) to its rail station in Atlantic City.....(Yes there are tracks).

Sorry Rich.....I went off on a rant...I think you could probably handle the luggage in the trains.  One question...WHAT TIME are you getting into the airport?  I'll tell you traffic can also be a nightmare during rush hours....its nothing like 595 E in Ft Lauderdale in the AM  or 595 W in the PM......unless you are lucky.  (It could take 25 + minutes just to get out of the Newark area in a car....


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Ah - the traffic congestion*

Ken,

We haven't decided on airports yet - looking at all 3 - EWR, LGA and JFK.

Thanks for reminding me to consider the traffic congestion.  Relatively speaking,
any preferences for any of the 3? 

To date it appears that going to EWR is about $100 less expensive than LGA or JFK.


Thanks
Richard


----------



## KenK (Mar 14, 2006)

I would still pick Newark.

BTW....With the new "Hospitality Charge" at the MC...... Wouldn't it be 'hospitable' if they picked you up at the airport?  

Call their front desk, and ask when the MC  van arrives at Newark/Liberty Airport? If no....ask about JFK.....


----------



## digitmckee (Mar 14, 2006)

*car shuttle service from any of the 3 airports*

You can try using Super Shuttle from any of the 3 airports to MC.  their website is www.supershuttle.com .  And it is real cheap.  cool


----------

